# JKD - Mook Jong Video Recommendation



## Rhino5 (Sep 26, 2006)

Can anyone provide any recommendations for a half decent dvd on some mook jong training? I was looking at the the Jerry Poteet video, but the description is a bit vague on his site and $50.00 is on the high end of the scale, unless it's very thorough. I was looking for something with some training drills in it. The Joseph Simonet (Slam Set/Extreme Wing Chun) stuff looked interesting....again anyone seen these?? Just to clarify I'm not a JKD guy. I'm just trying to find something half decent to do some supplement drill/technique training.

Thanks.

R5


----------



## James Kovacich (Oct 5, 2006)

I haven't seen Jerry Poteets Mook Jong video but have seen some of his others. He defininately can trap and wpould trust him before going to someone outsside the JKD circle such as Joseph Simonet. Joseph from what I've seen is good but does things differant than JKD.

Dan Inosanto has his own Mook Jong sets. It could be that they are on tape. I didn't see it at his site but I would definately check him out thorough first.

If it does not neet to be JKD Mook Jong then get the Wing Chun Mook Jong 116 movements which is sufficient.


----------



## Zaose (Nov 4, 2006)

Jerry Poteet's is very good. He keeps things simple and explains well. He's truly amazing to see in person on the Mook, and he shows some of that in his videos.

Lamar Davis' Mook video is good too. It's a bit low budget, but the material presented is excellent. 

Both of those should get you what you want - training drills, a good foundation, etc.


----------



## g-bells (Nov 14, 2006)

www.martialartssupermarket.com  jkd wooded dummy training by:ted lucaylucay. i have this tape and it is very good.


----------

